# hello from clarendon head technican 2009/2011



## lukeymclukinson (Sep 16, 2009)

i am a 6th former in the uk who is head technican at there local school operating a zero 88 fat frog with 4 betapacks and a 48 fixture rig. with it being my first year as a head tech i have decided to join as in this academivc year we have our school musical (we will rock you) and im just joining to get ideas on how tio create some effects and what sound / extra lighting equipment i should hire in


----------



## NickJones (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to CB! We have a guy from Zero88 on here, he might be able to help you with any questions to do with that, we also have heaps of HS techs! I'm sure you will love it here and lean heaps. Ask any questions that spring to mind, but just make sure you do a search to check they haven't been asked before,
Enjoy & check back regularly!
Nick


----------



## lukeymclukinson (Sep 18, 2009)

i have had a present from my director/ head of drama i now have a Zero 88 Level 6 with 2 alphapack twos


----------

